
How SCAD sells a dream - samsolomon
https://www.myajc.com/news/special-reports/how-scad-sells-dream/VVfRSVilHliyrTe9LAd5hN/
======
grawprog
For some reason when I read the headline and the intro blurb I was really
hoping this was going to be about OpenSCAD the opensource CAD software. Sadly
it was not.

[http://www.openscad.org/](http://www.openscad.org/)

